# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  Самые нужны функцие AntiSpyware, а также все лишнее

## Tra1toR

Предлагаю обсудить обязательные функция без которых программа не будет antispywre
Я вот думаю
1. Скан по файлам
2. Монитор
3. Тулза для востановления настроек ie итд
4. Тулзя для работу с автозагрузкой
5. LSP
6. IE dl's files
7. Работы  с hostami

Нежные:
Сookies
Очень тщятельная проверка реестра,

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

Нужное:
8. Антируткит
9. Средство восстановления настроек рабочего стола
10. Что там ещё есть хорошего у AVZ?  :Wink:

----------


## bjk

Есть одно предложение.
В ряде случаев приходится запускать AVZ, не отключая резидентный антивирусный сканер (это может быть запрещено групповой политикой или, как в случае Symantec AV Corporate Edition, возможно отключение лишь на несколько минут, а выполнение AVZ длится пару часов).
При этом в процессе сканирования архивов и почты возникает следующий эффект:
- AVZ распаковывает архив/сообщение и помещает вложение в папку TEMP;
- вложение оказывается вирусом/трояном, резидентный сканер ловит его и убивает/запрещает доступ;
- AVZ ничего не может проанализировать и не трактует архив/сообщение как зараженное.
Можно ли сделать, чтобы AVZ в процессе обработки запоминал длину вложения в байтах, и если при открытии вложения для анализа его длина оказывается нулевой (или отказ при открытии), то архив/сообщение считается зараженным, выдается сообщение типа "Вирус найден резидентным сканером" и т.п.

----------


## rav

> Есть одно предложение.
> В ряде случаев приходится запускать AVZ, не отключая резидентный антивирусный сканер (это может быть запрещено групповой политикой или, как в случае Symantec AV Corporate Edition, возможно отключение лишь на несколько минут, а выполнение AVZ длится пару часов).
> При этом в процессе сканирования архивов и почты возникает следующий эффект:
> - AVZ распаковывает архив/сообщение и помещает вложение в папку TEMP;
> - вложение оказывается вирусом/трояном, резидентный сканер ловит его и убивает/запрещает доступ;
> - AVZ ничего не может проанализировать и не трактует архив/сообщение как зараженное.
> Можно ли сделать, чтобы AVZ в процессе обработки запоминал длину вложения в байтах, и если при открытии вложения для анализа его длина оказывается нулевой (или отказ при открытии), то архив/сообщение считается зараженным, выдается сообщение типа "Вирус найден резидентным сканером" и т.п.


Для решения этой проблемы я бы порекомендовал Олегу шифровать файлы при записи на диск (простейший xor по маске, большего и не нужно), а при анализе расшифровывал бы в памяти. И AVZ будет работать как надо, и антивирусные мониторы будут молчать как прирезанные. И всем будет хорошо.

----------


## Sanja

Уже советовал.. отказался

----------


## natasha674

Ребята не подскажите про что представляет собой программа AVAST! Насколько она безопасна?

----------


## pig

Avast! есть хороший антивирус. Злодейских наклонностей не имеет. Может содержать уязвимости или несовместимости. Как, собственно, и все прочие благонамеренные программы.

----------

